# Other Pets > Horses >  Equine Herpes Virus Outbreak; Canada, CA & Several Western States

## Kymberli

I'm supposed to be moving to Las Vegas next month, taking my Egyptian Arabian and Tennessee Walker with me, that has now changed. The ranch where my horses are boarded, along with many across California, is on lock down. No horses in, no horses out. Veterinarians and ferriers are required to check in and out at the front office.

Looks like my babies are staying in California until further notice.  :Please: 

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/on-air/as-...-Outbreak.html

http://www.cfbf.com/agalert/AgAlertS...3B395A6DA6FDB7

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm.../detail/723248

----------


## cdavidson9

Holy crap Kymberli.. that is crazy. I am so glad you are doing the right thing and keeping your loved ones safe until they find out what the hell is going on and how to stop this/find vaccines. 

They will be with you soon, but for now concentrate on getting to Vegas safely and getting settled in. Good luck with the move! I know they can be stressful to say the least  :Smile:  Vegas here you come!

----------

Kymberli (06-01-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

It definitely is stressful. Throwing this outbreak on top of me moving to another state is worse. So far there is no vaccine for this and at least one horse had to be euthanized.  :Hmm:  There are confirmed cases in the next city over (where I used to live).

----------


## dragonboy4578

This really is horrible.... I could not imagine leaving my animals behind as I move to a new home. I hope that everything works out for you, and you get reunited with your horses quickly....

----------

Kymberli (06-01-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

> This really is horrible.... I could not imagine leaving my animals behind as I move to a new home. I hope that everything works out for you, and you get reunited with your horses quickly....


It's upsetting, to say the least. Being told that I can not take my horses with me.  :Hmm:  I hope they've contained all infected horses by now.

----------


## dragonboy4578

I hope they have also.....

----------


## mommanessy247

> I could not imagine leaving my animals behind as I move to a new home.


we had to do that when moving here. i had a female german shepherd/rottweiler mix that i had gotten as a mothers day gift. 







and our cat mr. bigglesworth 





i rescued him as a kitten. he'd gotten stuck inside a vent cover of a maintenance building at the apartments we lived at. his momma, a stray in the apartment complex, saw me with him and abandoned him when i tried to give him back to her. poor little guy was crawling with fleas and obviously hadnt eaten in days we're guessing since he wolfed down a can of cat food in seconds. i dont think bhe took one breath while eating. 

i miss them both and regret having to leave them but coming here was intended to be a life improving thing, especially for the kids. they needed the space and security of a real home. that was something we never would've gotten staying in apartments their whole lives.

anyways, hope your horses make it through with no infections  kymberli. good luck.

----------


## Kymberli

I know how you feel, mommanessy. A few years back I had to find a new home for my Pitbull mix and my Akita/Chow/German Shepherd because we were moving into a house with no backyard. It's a heartbreak to say the least. I had them both since they were puppies and saved the Akita mix and his eight litter mates. They were crammed into a small box at 8weeks old and thrown into a dumpster behind some buildings. Found them all nice homes. 
Luckily, in the position I am in now, I will be able to get blood tests and veterinary certificates for my horses in order to move them.

----------


## Cendalla

I just herd about this. My mom was going to use a couple of my mares for a clinic she was going to teach (In California) its canceled now. It sucks being parted but your babies will be safer for it. 
Thanks for the info!

----------

